# My Haunt 2009



## ScardyCat (Aug 3, 2009)

I do a party every year. Sometimes we do a haunt and sometimes just a theme party. 
This year I am doing a haunt in my oldest daughter's basement.

The basement is broken up into small rooms and is perfect for what I have in mind. The first room is a Vampire room with red and black curtains, a table with various props and candles for lighting. I am using alot of bats and a full size homemade coffin with a real vampire actor. I am thinking about sending one of the males in each group down with a spike and mallet with instructions to take out the vampire by (pretending) to hammer the spike into his chest when the vampire starts to arise. Any ideas on what I can make the spike out of so that it is safe but will hold up to the action?

The next room is set up with a hall around the outside and Dungeon in the middle. Sconce lighting in the hall, I am using dungeon wall scene setters, alot of bones, skeletons, etc. This room will have a reaper that after standing perfectly still for a time will start moving toward TOTs. 

From there they move to a wall in hall with a big picture window (got lucky and there is a window with a room behind it). Thru the window they will see a mad Dr operating on a victim. Both real actors. The idea is when the TOTs are looking in the window, to have a switch available for the victim to turn off all the lights in the room. Then she will jump off the table, rush up to the window and pose screaming with hands outstretched. Then the lights will come back on via another switch. Still working this out, but shouldnt be too hard to set up. I just need to make sure that the hall is dark enough with lights out, that no one can see her move. 

Next is a small cell with bars and a frankenstien monster making noise and comming right up to bars. 
After that is exit out back of basement thru a different door. I may have reaper scare them again as they exit.

If anyone has anymore ideas I can use, I appreciate the commets. Thanks!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey ScardyCat,

How is the basement haunt coming along? Sounds like you have some good ideas set up. Do you have any pictures of your haunt? 

I've only just gotten into just setting up a more elaborate display in my yard so I haven't quite advanced to the home haunt yet. I'm intrigued by the idea and am reading lots, so I'm interested in hearing more of your experiences and results.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds great would love to see some pics. I just do a yard but I've been threating to add my garage to it. But then I'd have to build even more props (Bwoo wahahaha!). If you made the bars of the Frankenstien room flexable, Frank could rush up, shake the bars and then bend them to go after the TOTs.


----------



## ScardyCat (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm just starting the set up. Our party is Nov 1 so I have a little over a week to get it done. Will post pictures when after the party. I had to wait until we got closer to party date as didn't want to give my grandsons too much time to mess with stuff. I am letting them help set up (ages 5 and 6) so hopefully they are not scared to go into their basement after this!!


----------

